# Step by Step Fletching using a Bitzenburger



## way2mello (Oct 10, 2006)

ttt

I can't believe that no one here would be interested in showing the rest of us proper fletching techniques.


----------



## Elliot_.45 (Feb 8, 2007)

I will try.. this will take a while!


----------



## Elliot_.45 (Feb 8, 2007)

Gather supplies, 91% alcohol, Ajax, vanes, Zip Strip, allan wrench, Bohning Glue, arrow spinner, Q-tip,and your choice of beverage, I choose beer. Pic #1

Set your jig Straight, or off-set. I choose off-set, pic #2-3

Strip your arrows with zip strip or other product to remove flechings and glue. ( arrows skip ) Pic #4

Using a rag or tp (pictured) wipe down arrow with 91% alcohol and or Ajax use both if desired. let dry few minutes! Pic #5

More to follow can old post 5 pics per post!


----------



## Elliot_.45 (Feb 8, 2007)

Next, spin your arrow for straightness, and insert nock in arrow spin again, load arrow in jig. Spinner come with good instructions on how the test you arrows. pic 1

Load a vane of your choosing into clamp. (2" blazers pictured ) I have found that if you clamp the blazer just above the base of the vane, it allows for better contact at the ends of the vane to the arrow shaft, when off-setting blazers, because the blazer are really stiff. It will take some experimenting on your part to see what works for you. For example: I clamp Duravanes right at the base of the vane. Pic 2

Grab your self some glue Quantum-XT (pictured) Goat-Tuff etc. Apply a small amount of glue to the base of the vane ( not too much a little goes along way ). Spread glue evenly over base of vane with glue aplicator or plastic tir stick. Pics 3-4

Place clamp on magnet, making sure you do not bump vane. Place clamp just above final postion so you can slide vane down on arrow shaft. pic 5


----------



## Elliot_.45 (Feb 8, 2007)

Now you have the arrow positioned in jig, slide clamp down onto the arrow shaft, making sure the bottom of the clamp is is "seated" on the base of the jig. Hold for 5-10 seconds, some require more time. Figure out what works for you, if you want the leave the clamp on for 30 minutes fine. Pic1

Take a Q-tip along the base of the vane to evenly spread excess glue ( should not be alot of glue, just a little). Pic 2

Next carefully remove clamp (if your clamp has stuck to the vane you have used to much glue) Rotate dial at bottom of jig. Take Q-tip to other side of vane. Repeat steps. pics 3-4 

Take a little glue to the top and bottom of vane. pic 5


----------



## Elliot_.45 (Feb 8, 2007)

This is the arrow that I quickly glued up for demo puropes glue approx 2 hours ago and I can't pull it off....Anyways fletching your own arrows is pretty subjective some do it like this some do it like that. You will over the course of time will figure out what works best for you. This will get you started, and I'm sure there will be some folks that will add to the post (I don't know everything :embara Well thanks for the kind words mello, I will help when and where I can.


----------



## way2mello (Oct 10, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you for taking the time to show us how its done.

I hope that many new, old, and experienced archers will benefit from this post.

Looks like I may have to buy you a :darkbeer: now.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice job. Thanks for the effort it took to put that all together.:clap2:


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

Very good walk through, picked up a lot of helpful tips myself :thumbs_up


----------



## Deer Karma (Feb 10, 2007)

that's a pretty good walk through for fletching your own arrws. Good job:wink:


----------



## Duranthas (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you for your time and effort to post those pictures. I just ordered my bitz and can't wait to try it out. Your guide will help lots. Thanks again.


----------



## romeo (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice job! I learned a little too!


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

thanks for the demo, I just bought a Bitz and that is the best jig I have ever had and probably the last one.


----------



## MICHIGAN_BOWMAN (Sep 29, 2006)

pretty helpful little run through!! I just bought a bitz on ebay. I can't wait to try it!! I searched for "blitzenburger" on purpose because I suspected someone might misspell it and sure enough I was the only one to bid on it. I got it for 35 bucks!!


----------



## 12ozd (Jan 25, 2007)

Great Post E.

Thanks For Taking The Time,effort.

Just Curious, Do I Have To Do It W/ Pbr?


----------



## 12ozd (Jan 25, 2007)

MICHIGAN_BOWMAN said:


> pretty helpful little run through!! I just bought a bitz on ebay. I can't wait to try it!! I searched for "blitzenburger" on purpose because I suspected someone might misspell it and sure enough I was the only one to bid on it. I got it for 35 bucks!!


I tried that a while ago and didn't hit on anything.
Bet I do it again !! Good job


----------



## Elliot_.45 (Feb 8, 2007)

Any kind of beer will make me proud 12ozd:darkbeer:


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks like how i fletch, in the 6 inches in front of my monitor, etc.


----------



## 12ozd (Jan 25, 2007)

Elliot_.45 said:


> Any kind of beer will make me proud 12ozd:darkbeer:



you have reason to be extremely proud:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

*Cabela's Jig*

This is the Jig I use will do 3 fletching's
Works same as Blitzen but hold shaft and 3 fletchings really quick
View attachment 219955

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/pod/vertical-pod3.jsp?id=0004546&navCount=1&parentId=cat20063&masterpathid=&navAction=push&cmCat=MainCatcat21424-cat20063&parentType=index&indexId=cat20063&rid=


----------



## Duranthas (Dec 18, 2006)

ttt

Thanks again Elliot_.45, this is truly archers helping archers.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

This reminds me of grade school when we had "Show and Tell day".Thanks for taking time to show us.
______________________
FB "The Truth"
Cobra DB/FA Rest
Extreme Sights
Easton XX78 2512 Ultra Lite's/Pape's Mossy Oak Shadow Branch.
Nap Stab w/mini s-coil
Cavalier Wrist Slings
Meta Peep
))))))----PRIMOS,Speek the Language------)


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*Nice...*

Thanks for your time!

Tom


----------



## Drenaline (Nov 27, 2006)

ya thanks!


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

I also use the Blitz Jig but have added something to it, on the clamp you might get some glue buildup and Bohning has a Foil Type tape that you can add to the two edges of the clamp to be able to peel the foil tape off after you get glue build up on it and want to quickly remove the glue and not have to deal with scrubbing the clamp to get the glue off.

Also I use wraps on my arrows and use a computer mouse pad to attach with rolling the arrow with the wrap attached over the mouse pad to work out any air bubbles or uneven spots...Just in case you are looking to add wraps to your arrows. 

I also use Bohning Platinum Adhesive to attach the feathers or vanes to my arrows. Works very well with both carbon and aluminum arrow shafts.

Good luck with your fletching...

Good info for some that are just starting to make their own arrows... Good Pictures also help those getting started...

LFM


----------



## Bunkster (Feb 17, 2007)

Outstanding, I have been looking for this. Was just about to start a new thread. Had a couple of questions. I read the the blazer should have 2 degree offset. ??? does anyone use more. How about a 4 fletch with a blazer? The pro shop that does my arrows does a 4 fletch and works great, don't know about jigs and 4 fletchs. That was a great demo. I also found that Bohning now has their own jig made to do the blazers. Has anyone heard or know how well it works. I want to start doing my own arrows. Thanx for the demo.


----------



## MICHIGAN_BOWMAN (Sep 29, 2006)

*Thanks!!*









Worked like a charm....whadya' think of the home made wraps??


----------



## Elliot_.45 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Bunkster,

2 degree off-set with Blazers is what I generally use, however I think 3-4 degree would also work just fine. There are a few people on this site that fletch helical with Blazers experiment some and see what works best for you. I personnally don't see an advantage with use a 4 fletch system, but to each his own.

Good Luck 

Michigam Bowman, 

Those arrows look great congrats. I like your wraps too, way to go glad I could help.:wink:


----------



## dworz1 (Sep 5, 2005)

Elliot.45
Thank you for the time you took to make this, It will help me alot.Just got my jig Saturday and no instruction and i feel that iam ready to do a couple dozen arrows.I called Mountain Archery today and they are sending me a book, but it was like hands on with your demo, plus had the wife stop and get some beer as well......>>>>>>


----------



## bluegrasshunter (Sep 4, 2006)

*Thank you*

The directions you showed look like they will work for most jigs. I have a Grayling, and everything is similar. You may have shown me why I have been having trouble with my fletching....I keep forgetting the beer:darkbeer:
My only question is how do you measure the degree of off set? My jig doesn't have markings to show this.
Thanks again for the demo.
Brad


----------



## BaMaBoWHuNTeR. (Jul 29, 2006)

here's another one I did a while back.

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=56775


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Good walkthrough. I never thought about evenly distributing the glue on the bottom of the fletching with a Q-tip prior to putting it on the arrow. This should solve most of my crappy looking glue issues. 

Yes, I know, this is an old topic.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

You can also look on (youtube) there are video's showing how to fletch as well ...


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

you tube - go there.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

If youve already looked at pics and read the instructions, that makes youtube a moot point now doesnt it 

Very nicely done.

Thumbs up for the time taken to help out.


----------



## recones (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks fir your time and info. 
Confused on the degrees. I have a right helical clamp (bitz). Do i need to set degrees also ?
For right clamp what degree is the norm? 
Guessing you dont use degrees for straight fletch ?
Thanks, richard


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

recones said:


> Thanks fir your time and info.
> Confused on the degrees. I have a right helical clamp (bitz). Do i need to set degrees also ?
> For right clamp what degree is the norm?
> Guessing you dont use degrees for straight fletch ?
> Thanks, richard



If you use a straight clamp,
if you like Blazers
which are 2-inches long,
if you want a 2 degree straight offset fletch installation...

set the BOTTOM DIAL for the arrow shaft centerline,
so the back end of the Blazers are at the arrow shaft centerline

set the TOP DIAL so that the front end of the vane
is 1/16th inch away from the arrow shaft centerline.

So,
if you crank the TOP dial clock-wise,
then
you have a 2-degree RIGHT offset,
using a straight clamp.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

recones said:


> Thanks fir your time and info.
> Confused on the degrees. I have a right helical clamp (bitz). Do i need to set degrees also ?
> For right clamp what degree is the norm?
> Guessing you dont use degrees for straight fletch ?
> Thanks, richard


For a helical clamp installation...

this gets a bit more complicated.

The base of the helical clamp is CURVED on purpose.

You are taking a vane
and trying to BEND the base of the vane
around the curvature of the arrow shaft.

So,
depending on if you are using the helical clamp on a SKINNY target arrow
or
if you are using the helical clamp on a LARGE diameter carbon or aluminum arrow...

you must PLAY with the dials on the Bitz jig,
cuz there is a very limited set of ANGLES
that will work,
where you have ZERO light between the arrow shaft
and the base of the HELICAL CLAMP.

So,
TEST various dial settings,
with NO VANE in the helical clamp.

TRY the BOTTOM DIAL at arrow shaft CENTERLINE.
Try rotating the TOP DIAL a little bit clockwise
and see if your helical clamp (no vane) gets FULL CONTACT with the arrow shaft.

Might need to rotate the BOTTOM DIAL a tiny bit COUNTER-CLOCK-WISE
to get ZERO light between the clamp and the arrow shaft.


----------



## dabprice (Sep 6, 2011)

LFM said:


> I also use the Blitz Jig but have added something to it, on the clamp you might get some glue buildup and Bohning has a Foil Type tape that you can add to the two edges of the clamp to be able to peel the foil tape off after you get glue build up on it and want to quickly remove the glue and not have to deal with scrubbing the clamp to get the glue off..."
> 
> I just rub a bit of string or candle wax on the clamp edges; that will also keep any excess glue from sticking the fletching to the clamp.


----------



## UniversalFrost (Jan 13, 2009)

i also use some of the cheap string wax (the stuff at wallyworld for dirt cheap) on the clamp(s)... 

also don't foreget to run some rubbing alcohol over the wraps before you put the vanes on them... i had an issue with some wraps having a too glossy finish that most adhesives would not stick to for long, but once i started rubbing them with alcohol before putting on the vanes my problems ceased.

i like to put a helical on my blazers and the easiest way to get this done (and done right) is to use the bohning blazer helix jig... it makes sure you get the extreme helical and that the vane is centered on the arrow and seats it properly. the arizona mini also works well (plus it does all 3 vanes at once) ...


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey that was great, I have been using a Bitz jig for awhile but just doing straight fletch, I also have a R helical. Post 39 and 40 really cleared some things up for me to set the jig for offset and doing helical. I just wish the jig had degrees marked on it instead of just one line, I will have to mark it myself so I can comeback and repeat the same amount of offset etc.
Thanks for taking the time to help fellow archers out. Cheers Roscoe


----------

